# Okay...let's tell it all



## CiCi (Mar 6, 2008)

What was YOUR most embarassing moment? Mine was this: I got on an elevator at the 7th floor of my job. Well, when I got on, I could tell that someone had just gotten off the elevator before it got to my floor and had cut a REAL silent but deadly. It was bad. I contemplated not getting into the elevator but I had to meet a client and was running late and didn't want to have to wait for the elevator, again...so I got in and prayed that I could get to the lobby without it stopping. Well, with the kind of luck that I have, I felt the elevator slow down and stop. A very well dressed gentleman got on at floor 6 and when he walked into the elevator one could see that the "perfume" hit him in the nostrils. I was soooo embarassed. I'm sure he thought I did it. My mouth kept opening to tell him it wasn't me, but words wouldn't come out. I figured he wouldn't believe me anyway and it would just sound worse with me trying to tell him. I ended up figuring that I would never see this man again, but boy was my face hot. He probably thought, "Dang this lady must be rotten inside." Gosh...I'm STILL embarassed. I guess I was getting paid back for all of the ones I cut in the grocery store when people and their carts walked the aisle behind me and caught a drift of my "perfume"  Think I'm getting tired. Guess I'll go to bed. Good night, y'all.


----------



## Bret (Mar 7, 2008)

My husband does that on purpose. Elevators, grocery stores, no place is safe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I wore my shirt inside out all dang it day!!! LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 7, 2008)

CiCi i thought you were going to say the man in the elevator ended up being the client you were meeting with.


----------



## Chay (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL Tabitha, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 7, 2008)

I was 14 years old and out to eat with my friends. I was wearing a brand new shirt dress with a super shiny wide belt(remember the 80s???) I noticed some older college age guys whispering and talking and they were looking at me!  I knew I looked good in my new dress and mile high hair, and I even added a little extra strut as we left and walked past them. Yup, they were all looking at me, the coolest, prettiest, most mature girl in the world... 

Yeah, when I got home, I realized that the entire back of my dress was tucked into my underwear and had been since I used the facilities at the restraunt. I can't believe none of my friends told me.. they said they didn't notice, but how do you not notice something like that???

I'm 35 years old and I still can't bring myself to go back to that restraunt.


----------



## gbtreasures (Mar 7, 2008)

My absolute embarassing moment was in high school.  I had a short dress on, was walking down the crowded steps with a boy I had a crush on, flirting & such.  Suddenly, I slipped.  My butt hit the step, my legs straddled the boy's leg in front of me (he actually "caught' me), my shoes fell off and I dropped my books.  Someone helped me up, handed me my shoes someone else my books.  Yes I did have to pull myself up by my bootstraps.....


----------



## CiCi (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG! Tab and Chay...what an ending that would have been. Just thinking about what COULD have been....can you even imagine :shock: ??? No he was just a very dignified looking gent who probably thought I lacked any class or manners.

ETA...MissJules and GB, those were funny stories. I was sitting here cracking up and glad that it wasn't me.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 8, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAH those stories are funny, and I just spit coffee all over my laptop.  ew ew ew

Ok so I am 18, in my Jordache jeans, also had mile high hair, cute little pumps on, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy too much make up, and my mom is with me to let me use her credit card   So I am walking by the dude I have lusted over all thru high school, and what does my mom do???  She FALLS DOWN!!!  Oh no you didn't!!!!  Yep I looked down at her and told her that I would meet her in the food court after she picked herself up.

Nice kid huh?


----------



## CiCi (Mar 8, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## IanT (Mar 9, 2008)

I think its funny that no guys have posted on this thread (kind of says something psychologically...cant help but notice i was a psych major!)

Here I am wanting to post about an embarassing experience, but I cant remember any! do us guys just put these types of things out of our minds ??


maybe heres one...i think i asked every girl out in my entire school when i was about 9 or 10... no's all around, (i was that kid that looked like a little Russian refugee, hair all over the place....sweatpants (hey i believed in being comfortable no matter what others thought...still do only i get a nice haircut from time to time lol, and I like to dress up a bit now..) ) I remember this one girl I really liked named Aria who was as I thought...a really dear friend said yes....turned out she was just playing with my little young inexperienced heart...walked down the hallway and screamed..."PSYCH!!!!!" .... that sucked...

I think thats the only one I could remember


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh Ian, I had a very similar incident in high school. I was 5 foot 11 & about 110 pounds. Very waif. A really attractive guy walked right up to me, his noses was 2 inches from mine & he said "I just have 2 words for you baby" "Ano-Rexia!" To which his friends died laughing, of coarse, it happened at the mall.


----------



## IanT (Mar 9, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww

i think you shouldve given him one of those nice old backhands on his cheek!


----------



## CiCi (Mar 10, 2008)

Kids can be so cruel.


----------



## Chay (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a story to add. While it may not be the most embarassing, the fact that it happened today has it at the forefront of my thoughts. I had to leave the house in a rush this morning. After working 10 hours and taking the kids out for pizza afterwards I finally make it home and crawl into my pajamas. That's when I realized that I was wearing a hot pink thong under my white summer slacks!


----------



## heyjude (Jun 3, 2009)

When I was a senior in high school, I belonged to an organization which was organizing a student blood drive with the Red Cross.

I was one of the lead organizers and one of the first to donate. I was feeling fine until I stood to leave...... .and promptly fainted in front of friends and classmates.    

They sat me down. made sure I had cookies and oj......I stood up and yep, I fainted again.    

Needless to say, I was told that maybe I was better off not donating again!

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Years ago I lived in a small town .My SIL and I went to the big city to a garden show in a brand new civic center . After the long trip we needed to use the facilities . We walked right into the very open mens room . We laughed until we cried after we ran out ..Small town hicks lol.

kitn


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 4, 2009)

oh my goat this is cracking me up rofl. I've lost count of all the embarressing moments in my life.

I remember seeing this outfit I REALLY liked and thought it would be nice to wear out on an upcoming date, all went well, nice dinner, nice company, looked pretty good if I do say so myself UNTIL..... I found out a few weeks later the outfit I wore were a pair of fancy pajamas, OH MY GOAT!!! I wore my jarmees on a DATE!!! :shock:


----------



## Sibi (Jun 4, 2009)

I've had MANY an embarrasing moment in my life being that I'm a complete clutz (I've unfortunately passed this gene onto my poor son) but I do remember one VERY embarrassing incident where it wasn't really  my fault.  It was early morning and I was wearing a very nice dress to come to work (I much prefer pants but every once in a while I'll wear a dress).  I work in Washington DC very close to the White House where most folks are pretty conservative.  I was doin just fine until I stupidly walked over a grate in the sidewalk and lots of air shot up through the grate just as I stepped on it.  And yes, you guessed it, I did a Marilyn Monroe right there in the middle of DC.  Talk about embarrassing!!!     At least I was wearing undies!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is another one of many.
It was a long weekend , I ran a house cleaning business and we were working that day. I was in the kitchen , warming my coffee in the microwave .I was enjoying the view of the fields out the window, when I looked down at the counter , there was my coffee cup   :shock: . WTH did I put in the microwave ,I wondered. So I open the door and there are my hubby's plastic frame, expensive work safety glasses , sitting there bubbling away. OMG I am still remembered at the opticians for that , they laughed until they cried when they saw the nuked glasses.

Kitn


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 8, 2009)

All of these are great stories, but Kitn, this is the best:



> It was a long weekend , I ran a house cleaning business and we were working that day. I was in the kitchen , warming my coffee in the microwave .I was enjoying the view of the fields out the window, when I looked down at the counter , there was my coffee cup  . WTH did I put in the microwave ,I wondered. So I open the door and there are my hubby's plastic frame, expensive work safety glasses , sitting there bubbling away. OMG I am still remembered at the opticians for that , they laughed until they cried when they saw the nuked glasses.



Hahahaha, sounds like something I would do.  One time when I was REALLY in a bad state of mind I went to a friends house for a party.  She asked me to help get the food ready, so I was helping her in the kitchen.  I really did have a lot on my mind and couldn't stay focused... all of a sudden, she yells "hey, what are you DOING???"  and I looked down.  I was pouring lemonade on the popcorn!   (What in the heck I even thought I was trying to do, I have NO idea!)   I was in the middle of a divorce and had just lost my job is my only excuse, but I sort of do stupid things all the time without an excuse.


----------



## krissy (Jun 8, 2009)

when i was in High school i went with my BFF and our moms to eat lunch at burger king. when wwe arrived there the guy i'd been telling my BFF about was there. i didn't notice him at first but once i did, i dragged my friend to the ladies room to tell her and not embarass myself when she turns around to look. so anyways, we rush into the restroom and i am leaning against the door and she is right in front of me and we are talking about the guy when she leans back a few inches and gets this look on her face of horror. then she says, Krissy? are we in the right bathroom? i look and realize that we are standing on the other side of a partition of urinals! we both scream and throw ourselves against the door so that no one can come in. we quickly whisper a plan to get us out of there with out notice. we decide to throw the door open and run as fast as we can straight to the womens room. well we count 1,2.3 and then we open the door and run.....straight into the kitchen, behind the counter in front of everyone including the guy. we scream again and turn around after scaring the crap out of a couple of employees and run back where we came from...the mens room! we, at the very last second catch ourselves and turn towards the womens room at the other end of the hall, where we stay until my mom drags us out. the guy had left after our mad dash to the womens room.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 8, 2009)

> "I just have 2 words for you baby" "Ano-Rexia!" To which his friends died laughing, of coarse, it happened at the mall.


 I can only dream about someone doing that to me.  I was a fat kid.  No fun on the other end of the spectrum either. 

I've enjoyed reading about everyone's misfortunes.  I've had my fair share of falls, wearing fabric softener sheets to school, set the microwave on fire at work, set off the smoke alarm in my bldg cooking a grilled cheese, I could go on and on.  I have to admit my worst fear is coming out of the bathroom w/my skirt or dress tucked into my underwear or panty hose.  

Back in the early 90s when balerina flats were in I had a particularly slick pair and my mom, my best friend, and I were walking thru JC Penny's.  They must have waxed the floor the night before because my feel slid right out from under me and my ass hit the floor registering a 3.0 on the richter scale.  I got tickeled and couldn't get up.  Everytime I'd try to get a foothold I'd slide.  **** slick shoes!  I looked around for the love and support of my mom and bf only to see my mom hiding in the clothes and my bf walking away like she didn't even notice me falling down.  I had to turn over onto my hands and knees  and crawl over to the carpet to get up.


----------



## Chay (Jun 9, 2009)

I have one to add that just happened today, but with a differnet twist as I was the only one who wasn't embarassed. The only thing I can think is that my husband forgot this is the first week of the kids summer vacation. He was still in bed when the kids and I left to run errands and go grocery shopping (he works 2nd shift) We got home and all 3 of us had our arms full of grocery bags, before we can open the front door my husband yanks it open in this grand sweeping TADA with a big smile on his face. He was completely nude  :shock: I don't know who was creeped out more my husband or my sons.


----------



## krissy (Jun 9, 2009)

Chay said:
			
		

> I have one to add that just happened today, but with a differnet twist as I was the only one who wasn't embarassed. The only thing I can think is that my husband forgot this is the first week of the kids summer vacation. He was still in bed when the kids and I left to run errands and go grocery shopping (he works 2nd shift) We got home and all 3 of us had our arms full of grocery bags, before we can open the front door my husband yanks it open in this grand sweeping TADA with a big smile on his face. He was completely nude  :shock: I don't know who was creeped out more my husband or my sons.


OMG!!! that is so funny! i can just see my dh doing that one day.


----------



## KSL (Jun 9, 2009)

Bret said:
			
		

> My husband does that on purpose. Elevators, grocery stores, no place is safe.



So does mine.... 

Kitn yours is hilarious!  I have been known to put things in the micro that shouldn't be there, but that one takes el cake-o!

Picture this:  Cruise ship:  a bunch of us in the hottub - 
decided to head down to the room to take a quick shower before dinner.  My roomie got out of the hottub first, and started walking towards the chairs where we had left our towels and stuff.  
I lagged to say a few words to our other friends before getting out.  I got out of the tub and "jogged" over to my friend... and yes... you guessed it.  My left boobie popped right out of my bikini top.  Right.  In. Front. Of. The. WHOLE Pool deck full of people......


----------

